# Tour of Britain 2021



## roadrash (5 Oct 2020)

A few details for anyone interested
https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/sweetspot-confirm-dates-and-look-ahead-to-2021/


----------



## figbat (5 Oct 2020)

Ooooh.... the women's tour is starting just up the road from me. Hopefully I'll get a chance to get over there.


----------



## DRM (6 Oct 2020)

So once again they ignore Yorkshire, and head west as usual, not exactly a tour of Britain then


----------



## BrumJim (6 Oct 2020)

..and I bet they miss out Rutland again. Shocking!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> So once again they ignore Yorkshire, and head west as usual, not exactly a tour of Britain then


Stop moaning you get your own Tour 😁


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2020)

wherever they have the stages there will always be the usual moaning.....not exactly a tour of britain is it ,... it doesn't pass my front door


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2021)

The stages are being announced day by day here.

Currently Cornwall, Devon, Warrington, Cumbria and Aberdeen have been announced. But details of the first two stages only.

Time for the usual "It's not coming to my part of Britain" complaints.


----------



## mjr (11 Mar 2021)

Same route as last year's was going to be, isn't it? A tour up that namby-pamby west side. They should come over to the east for a proper test of a flat time trial with none of that freewheeling rest nonsense.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2021)

_Rescheduled to 2021 owing to the COVID-19 pandemic, the 17th edition of the UK’s most prestigious stage race (Sunday 5-12 September) includes two full stages apiece in both Wales and Scotland.

Twelve of the start and finish host venues are new to the eight-day event, which will cover 1,320 kilometres (820 miles) of racing._
https://tourofbritain.co.uk/spectacular-route-unveiled-for-2021-tour-of-britain


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jul 2021)

Going to the Great Orme they should make the riders do the road the trams take up to the top. Its lower slopes are practically unrideable for everyday cyclists. Anything else like a boring circumnavigation of the Orme would be a travesty. They should also herd the Llandudno goats onto the road to increase the excitement


----------



## newts (21 Jul 2021)

Nearly goes past my front door
Nasty narrow right turn near the end of stage 2


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Going to the Great Orme they should make the riders do the road the trams take up to the top. Its lower slopes are practically unrideable for everyday cyclists. Anything else like a boring circumnavigation of the Orme would be a travesty. They should also herd the Llandudno goats onto the road to increase the excitement


Looking carefully, it doesn't go up exactly the same route, but takes the parallel Ty-Gwyn Road, which is marked up at 20%.

Doesn't go anywhere near me. Tour of Britain? Tour of Celtic Britain, more like!


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Jul 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Looking carefully, it doesn't go up exactly the same route, but takes the parallel Ty-Gwyn Road, which is marked up at 20%.
> 
> Doesn't go anywhere near me. Tour of Britain? Tour of Celtic Britain, more like!


Not sure Warrington is Celtic although there may be a few interloppers with Irish Liverpudlian ancestry.


----------



## Aravis (21 Jul 2021)

It looks like a nice collection of stages which will look good on television.

I see that the first stage goes through both Zennor and Zelah, handy for any of the riders who haven't finished the A-Z challenge yet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

Wout van Aert has decided he finally is ready to step up to the big time.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wo...tain-on-road-to-flanders-world-championships/

And Cav will be there too


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2021)

Looking to be a pretty good line up from Ineos.
Hayter,Kwiatowski,Porte,Dennis,Doull,
Carlos
Could be a last race for a few ?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2021)

Starts today from Penzance.Live coverage from 10.45 on itv4.


----------



## DRM (5 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Stop moaning you get your own Tour 😁


Not any more we don’t, it’s relegated to the history books now


----------



## DRM (5 Sep 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Looking carefully, it doesn't go up exactly the same route, but takes the parallel Ty-Gwyn Road, which is marked up at 20%.
> 
> Doesn't go anywhere near me. Tour of Britain? Tour of Celtic Britain, more like!


With the death of the Tour de Yorkshire, next year the Tour of Britain should be what it says on the label, and Tour Britain.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2021)

DRM said:


> With the death of the Tour de Yorkshire, next year the Tour of Britain should be what it says on the label, and Tour Britain.


It would have to be incredibly long. It would obviously need to go through Catford and Auchetermuchtie, not to mention Llanfairpwllgwyngyll 

And people would still complain.


----------



## DRM (5 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It would have to be incredibly long. It would obviously need to go through Catford and Auchetermuchtie, not to mention Llanfairpwllgwyngyll
> 
> And people would still complain.


Doesn’t have to be, just set the race up to cover different bits of the country on consecutive years, it always seems to go west


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2021)

First stage unexpected win for Van Aert.


----------



## cougie uk (5 Sep 2021)

DRM said:


> Doesn’t have to be, just set the race up to cover different bits of the country on consecutive years, it always seems to go west


They have to go where the towns will pay for starts and finishes. 

You're mistaken if you think the route is just up to where the organisation wants to go.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2021)

I'm off to Cornwall ,going to strava race the pros on some segments ,Any guess how far behind I will be !! . Really enjoyed watching the TV section Truro to Newquay roads I now fairly well . It's definitely lumpy terrain in Cornwall


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2021)

Sad to hear Dan Martin will be retiring at the end of the season , i like him as a rider, but as he said at the end of a stage in the tour de france , he didnt think the stage was safe, and so backed off, since the twins was born he sees things through the eyes of a father .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> I'm off to Cornwall ,going to strava race the pros on some segments ,Any guess how far behind I will be !! . Really enjoyed watching the TV section Truro to Newquay roads I now fairly well . It's definitely lumpy terrain in Cornwall



You'll be a couple of weeks behind them.


----------



## semakof (5 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> First stage unexpected win for Van Aert.



Van Aert keep suprising me. He is such a great rider. So good in both road and mountain races. He is really strong.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2021)

semakof said:


> Van Aert keep suprising me. He is such a great rider. So good in both road and mountain races. He is really strong.


That's a understatement !


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2021)

Having been so scathing of ToB race route organisers, I owe them an apology. 

The Llandudno route goes up the Orme via the hardest route. There is a decent stretch that is extremely steep and will make for great viewing. Still think the introduction of the Orme goats would enhance the enjoyment of the race though


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Having been so scathing of ToB race route organisers, I owe them an apology.
> 
> The Llandudno route goes up the Orme via the hardest route. There is a decent stretch that is extremely steep and will make for great viewing. Still think the introduction of the Orme goats would enhance the enjoyment of the race though


And a free sausage for the winner?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Still think the introduction of the Orme goats would enhance the enjoyment of the race though


Are they going to be rounded up for the day, or haven't they gone back up there yet after their *Covid-walkabout*?


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Having been so scathing of ToB race route organisers, I owe them an apology.
> 
> The Llandudno route goes up the Orme via the hardest route. There is a decent stretch that is extremely steep and will make for great viewing. Still think the introduction of the Orme goats would enhance the enjoyment of the race though


Is that the road that runs alongside the tram ? If it is, it is indeed EXTREMELY steep.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> And a free sausage for the winner?


You've got it....the sausage challenge is resurrected!


----------



## newts (6 Sep 2021)

I may be a bit biased, but Devon looked fabulous bathed in sunshine today🌞


----------



## cougie uk (6 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> I may be a bit biased, but Devon looked fabulous bathed in sunshine today🌞


Really did. Blackpool Sands looked great - wish I was on my holidays there ! 
Let's hope the weather holds for them.


----------



## Martinsnos (6 Sep 2021)

Watching a recording of stage 1, the security bikes (as I think marshals are called these days) were too slow to a number of obstacles. Also the choice of what they were flagging was hit and miss at times. 
Not aware of any consequences but something was wrong somewhere.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2021)

Who the heck is/are aj Bell ? Never heard of it/him/her/them.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Who the heck is/are aj Bell ? Never heard of it/him/her/them.


They are a pension company.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2021)

Carnage at the TTT. A crash, three punctures in the closing stages (has someone been out with the broken glass?) and Griepel suffering a collapsed seatpost... and that is just so far!


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Sep 2021)

Hacienda71 said:


> They are a pension company.


ta - - was wondering - I kind of thought it might be a tribute to a perished cyclist.
Should have known moolah was involved.
Bring back the Milk Race I say - something I can recognise.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2021)

Ineos win the TTT which puts Hayter in the leaders jersey.


----------



## yello (7 Sep 2021)

This is being shown live on French TV, so I get to see some gorgeous British countryside, plus narrow hedge lined lanes. I almost feel nostalgic... until I see the crowds of people in towns etc 

It's good to see a mix of teams, and something like the TTT highlights the differences in professionalism - comparing, for instance, the slickness of Ineos with the more ragged and disorganised style of.... some other teams. And of course, a good chance of seeing an aspiring rider have their day.

Edit: and bad luck for Jumbo. I think a mechanical might have cost them a top podium spot (or two?)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow,not least for the finish. That'll be a lung popper!


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are they going to be rounded up for the day, or haven't they gone back up there yet after their *Covid-walkabout*?


Ah !!!! *Those *goats


----------



## Daninplymouth (7 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> I'm off to Cornwall ,going to strava race the pros on some segments ,Any guess how far behind I will be !! . Really enjoyed watching the TV section Truro to Newquay roads I now fairly well . It's definitely lumpy terrain in Cornwall


I had a crack at rundlestone yesterday 
Was going quite well…..






Oh then the peloton uploaded their data 🤦🏼‍♂️
and that’s after about 70-80miles of them riding


----------



## Daninplymouth (7 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah, but they were drafting. Which is cheating. So you win


Well true there is that I suppose. Stole this off strava from yesterday


----------



## newts (7 Sep 2021)

Daninplymouth said:


> Well true there is that I suppose. Stole this off strava from yesterday
> View attachment 608097


I thought it would have >11,000ft of climbing on that route.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Sep 2021)

Daninplymouth said:


> I had a crack at rundlestone yesterday
> Was going quite well…..
> View attachment 608089
> 
> ...


I like the bit from strava" just take 13 minutes off for the lead "as if it nothing . When you can directly compare data you realise how bloody fast they are


----------



## Daninplymouth (7 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> I like the bit from strava" just take 13 minutes off for the lead "as if it nothing . When you can directly compare data you realise how bloody fast they are


I was hot and on the verge of keeling over on my effort. A bloke I work with used to race at a half decent standard I believe plus he is about 25kg lighter than me and he set a pb the other week of 25mins which I think is a very decent time. So how they go that much faster after all the distance before that, and that’s excluding the 100odd miles the day before just shows how extraordinary the pro’s are


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2021)

Will tune if for the finale in Llandudno today. The final climb is really good with an insane ramp to start where an attack will be launched, then it eases off but still climbing all the way to the finish

I've never ridden the really steep tramway road. It looks rideable...just...for me. Will be fascinating to see how quickly top pros race it


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Sep 2021)

DRM said:


> Doesn’t have to be, just set the race up to cover different bits of the country on consecutive years, it always seems to go west



Because the Tour of Yorkshire had put up a big "keep off our land" sign at the entrance to God's county and put the squeeze on any local authority which tried to bring ToB to their town/city...allegedly


----------



## newts (8 Sep 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Because the Tour of Yorkshire had put up a big "keep off our land" sign at the entrance to God's county and put the squeeze on any local authority which tried to bring ToB to their town/city...allegedly





DRM said:


> Doesn’t have to be, just set the race up to cover different bits of the country on consecutive years, it always seems to go west


They do shift around, it doesn't come to the westcountry every year?


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Will tune if for the finale in Llandudno today. The final climb is really good with an insane ramp to start where an attack will be launched, then it eases off but still climbing all the way to the finish
> 
> I've never ridden the really steep tramway road. It looks rideable...just...for me. Will be fascinating to see how quickly top pros race it
> 
> View attachment 608169


It's steep, but it ain't no Mur de Huy so many of the puncheurs will just dance up that at speeds which would blow your hat off!

Odd spectacle of a cyclocross start today. All riders were brought to a stand at 0km and after a wait, the flag dropped and race director car sped away, catching some unsuspecting pee-ers unaware. Anyone know why they did not keep rolling easy until all punctured riders (have some Welsh bike-haters been out with glass for a second day in a row?) had rejoined, like at the Grand Tours?


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> They do shift around, it doesn't come to the westcountry every year?


The Tour of Britain has visited SW England every year except one since it became a one-week race in 2007. It has boycotted Yorkshire since the councils refused to allow a rolling road closure one year and hasn't been to the East of England much lately, so really the west country has done pretty well out of the tour routing (unlike the crap transport links within the SW region that make it slow from the far west to Bristol, which deserve grumbles).


----------



## Chislenko (8 Sep 2021)

Somebody needs to tell the co commentator how to pronounce Gruff!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> The Tour of Britain has visited SW England every year except one since it became a one-week race in 2007. It has boycotted Yorkshire since the councils refused to allow a rolling road closure one year and hasn't been to the East of England much lately, so really the west country has done pretty well out of the tour routing (unlike the crap transport links within the SW region that make it slow from the far west to Bristol, which deserve grumbles).


It hasn't boycotted anything, in recent times there was no incentive for any Yorkshire town to bid for a ToB Stage when there was more prestigious TdeF and TdeY stages to bid for.

East of England would be a bit pointless - lets have a long flat stage, with a maybe a small chance of crosswinds, being the only point of interest


----------



## newts (8 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> The Tour of Britain has visited SW England every year except one since it became a one-week race in 2007. It has boycotted Yorkshire since the councils refused to allow a rolling road closure one year and hasn't been to the East of England much lately, so really the west country has done pretty well out of the tour routing (unlike the crap transport links within the SW region that make it slow from the far west to Bristol, which deserve grumbles).


It didn't come to the westcountry in 2015/17/19?


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> It didn't come to the westcountry in 2015/17/19?


I think it still went to SW region in all but one of those, even if not Devon or Cornwall.


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> It hasn't boycotted anything, in recent times there was no incentive for any Yorkshire town to bid for a ToB Stage when there was more prestigious TdeF and TdeY stages to bid for.


TdF was only one year and TdY is absolutely not more prestiguous than a longer older race! 



> East of England would be a bit pointless - lets have a long flat stage, with a maybe a small chance of crosswinds, being the only point of interest


Wrong on both counts. Sounds like you've not ridden here much 

To be fair, probably most of the reason it's not been here much is that the county councils are mainly run by old men in limos or 4x4s who don't fund cycling or sport properly, let alone cycle-sport.


----------



## newts (8 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> I think it still went to SW region in all but one of those, even if not Devon or Cornwall.


Didn't go west of Bristol in those years?


----------



## Chislenko (8 Sep 2021)

It goes to the towns / cities etc who pay for it to go there.


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> Didn't go west of Bristol in those years?


Maybe not. I looked for SW region.

Buy even if your preferred view of the west is only 2 or 4 counties, the Tour has still visited more often than the average of all 100ish counties of Britain.


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Somebody needs to tell the co commentator how to pronounce Gruff!


Ned tried at least twice but Captain Blyth won't be told!


----------



## yello (8 Sep 2021)

French commentators have battled personfully with the Welsh names.

They were going just a tad ape-shoot-crazy as everybody's favourite JA approached the line. Was impressive to see the Ineos fella (current, and still?, leader) make up the gap. Cav was working hard for a place on the team too.

Bit didn't they make the Orme look easy? Especially that first ascent.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2021)

Enjoyed that finish...Chapeau to Van Aert,took some effort !


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Enjoyed that finish...Chapeau to Van Aert,took some effort !




flat out on the grass W.V.A and J.A after that last climb,.... I would have been on oxygen never mind on the grass


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> It's steep, but it ain't no Mur de Huy so many of the puncheurs will just dance up that at speeds which would blow your hat off!
> 
> Odd spectacle of a cyclocross start today. All riders were brought to a stand at 0km and after a wait, the flag dropped and race director car sped away, catching some unsuspecting pee-ers unaware. Anyone know why they did not keep rolling easy until all punctured riders (have some Welsh bike-haters been out with glass for a second day in a row?) had rejoined, like at the Grand Tours?


I watched it and I didn't see much dancing...

Having said that, sub 8 minutes would have put you top 10 on the climb before today. vanAert is now record holder at a smidge over 5 minutes


----------



## Cathryn (8 Sep 2021)

That final climb was amazing - chapeau to Alaphilippe and WVA for that effort. (Chapeaux?)


----------



## matticus (8 Sep 2021)

Blimey - I have actually enjoyed a stage of the TofB ...

2 halves: a fantastic travelama through beautiful areas I know.
Then the finale: stunning road round a crazy peninsula, and a fantastic uphill finish that the Flemish races would be proud of.

(I didn't know that awesome road existed! Only been as far North as Conway before. Must go there now!)


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Blimey - I have actually enjoyed a stage of the TofB ...
> 
> 2 halves: a fantastic travelama through beautiful areas I know.
> Then the finale: stunning road round a crazy peninsula, and a fantastic uphill finish that the Flemish races would be proud of.
> ...


Really the route they took is too steep to be a pleasant climb, even for very fit cyclists. I would suggest St Tudno's Road which is a stiffish climb but much more manageable (I did it a few years ago) and gets you to the road they cycled up after the really steep bit


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

It's not often that I see a stage of the ToB on telly and get the wow factor that you sometimes get with the GTs. Partly that's due to familiarity ("meh, it's just The Tumble, I used to live round the corner from there") but also a lot of the ToB seems to be very humdrum.

But those cliff roads, and the photography of them, was spiffing.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's not often that I see a stage of the ToB on telly and get the wow factor that you sometimes get with the GTs. Partly that's due to familiarity ("meh, it's just The Tumble, I used to live round the corner from there") but also a lot of the ToB seems to be very humdrum.
> 
> But those cliff roads, and the photography of them, was spiffing.


If you come and do my Manchester to Llandudno CC ride you get fish and chips at the base of the really steep climb and the opportunity to do that cliff road loop after your Wetherspoons breakfast on the Sunday


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2021)

The highlights prog cut out a lot of stunning roads along the coast to - and then thru - Snowdonia!
The moorland road (NNE) with the KOMs on was new to me, but isn't particularly dramatic. Still damn nice though ...


nickyboy said:


> Really the route they took is too steep to be a pleasant climb, even for very fit cyclists. I would suggest St Tudno's Road which is a stiffish climb but much more manageable (I did it a few years ago) and gets you to the road they cycled up after the really steep bit
> 
> View attachment 608327


Thanks. Must admit it was the coast/cliff road that appealed, not the final climb!!!

Incidentally - and at the risk of enormous thread drift - googling St Tudno brought this up:
https://park4night.com/lieu/90102//llandudno-saint-tudno's-road/united-kingdom/conwy#.YTnVYo5Kg2w


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> If you come and do my Manchester to Llandudno CC ride you get fish and chips at the base of the really steep climb and the opportunity to do that cliff road loop after your Wetherspoons breakfast on the Sunday


You sound like a saga holiday rep....is it all inclusive ?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You sound like a saga holiday rep....is it all inclusive ?


I did offer to buy fish and chips for anyone who managed the really steep climb after we had done 100 miles from Manchester....no takers.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> The highlights prog cut out a lot of stunning roads along the coast to - and then thru - Snowdonia!
> The moorland road (NNE) with the KOMs on was new to me, but isn't particularly dramatic. Still damn nice though ...
> 
> Thanks. Must admit it was the coast/cliff road that appealed, not the final climb!!!
> ...



And even more thread drift Llandudno means The Church of St. Tudno.

And just as it is a particular annoyance of mine U in Welsh is as in I in English i.e. is pronounced "tidno / didno"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

Looking at the weather for the finish in Warrington today

can someone in mid Cheshire please tell the rain clouds to move a bit further East 
Thank you


----------



## yello (9 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Must admit it was the coast/cliff road that appealed, not the final climb!!!



Agreed. I drove up there couple of years ago and whilst it was impressive, I'm not sure I'd want to cycle up it!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

I used to live in Llandudno - for about 3 years - and a few miles away for over 10 years before that

Only went round the Orme road once - and that was in WInter
Used to go up to the top quite often - that road is damn steep - I think they reached the tram's half way station faster than I normally do in a car!!!


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2021)

Chislenko said:


> And even more thread drift Llandudno means The Church of St. Tudno.
> 
> And just as it is a particular annoyance of mine U in Welsh is as in I in English i.e. is pronounced "tidno / didno"


A friend from Llandysul [which he says "...usil"] has been trying to drum this into me. Sadly I've been saying Welsh place names the wrong way since the 80s, it's a very hard habit to unlearn. Sorry!
(I have gotten pretty good with Dolgellau, to be fair. It's taken 30 years ... )


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

Going back to the discussions on historical presence/absence in various regions.

All the places that have hosted starts or finishes since 2004, not including 2020 which didn't happen.







This doesn't indicate that some places have hosted multiple times. The top scorers on this are (one point each for a start or a finish - two for both) London has 12 times had stages that both start and finish there.


London(24)
Stoke on Trent(11)
Blackpool(8)
Glasgow(6)
Bristol(5)
Carlisle(5)
Kendal(5)
Liverpool(5)
Knowsley(4)
Nottingham(4)
Worcester(4)

What can you draw from that? Some areas are less visited than others.

In part because some areas put themselves up for inclusion. Is Stoke on Trent considered a really great place for racing, or has the authority there been particularly cooperative? I suspect the latter.

Why it has never gone to the highlands I don't know. Logistical reasons?


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2021)

If you scattered the pins on random towns, you wouldn't get a much more balanced distribution. Just a different one. Toss a coin a thousand times - you won't get 500 heads. Especially when you add in this effect:


Dogtrousers said:


> In part because some areas put themselves up for inclusion. Is Stoke on Trent considered a really great place for racing, or has the authority there been particularly cooperative? I suspect the latter.


----------



## yello (9 Sep 2021)

Looked like Cav picked the right wheel but he just had not enough in the tank after that crash distanced him and he had to make up ground. Them's the breaks.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

Chapeau Ethan Hayter back in the leaders jersey after his stage win.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1435985451190472708?s=19


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Chapeau Ethan Hayter back in the leaders jersey after his stage win.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1435985451190472708?s=19



I hope to God you haven't put a tenner on the poor bastard!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> I hope to God you haven't put a tenner on the poor bastard!


You talked me out of it ! I'll never forgive you if he wins !


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

All joking apart @rich p he looks more than promising doesn't he ! Up there with the best on the last two stages.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Sep 2021)

My son is obsessed with the Ribble Weldtite jersey!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> My son is obsessed with the Ribble Weldtite jersey!


Has Santa taken the hint?


----------



## Cathryn (9 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Has Santa taken the hint?


Santa refuses to have that abomination in his (her?) house!


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2021)

Cav in the breakaway


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Will tune if for the finale in Llandudno today. The final climb is really good with an insane ramp to start where an attack will be launched, then it eases off but still climbing all the way to the finish
> 
> I've never ridden the really steep tramway road. It looks rideable...just...for me. Will be fascinating to see how quickly top pros race it
> 
> View attachment 608169



That's the bit where I was standing but I walked it. I rode it down afterwards though.


----------



## yello (10 Sep 2021)

And it's persisting down.

Cav in the break is a bit of a strange one, it'll be interesting to see how it pans out. It's hard to see it as a tactical move (up the road for JA??) and I can't see he fancies himself for the stage win! Maybe it's just a bit of match fitness being gained? A roll of the dice? Something different?

Whilst they're over the big climbs of the day, the gap has come down and I don't imagine for a moment they'll stay away.


----------



## yello (10 Sep 2021)

Blimey, the guy's unbeatable! What an explosive finish, despite the very best efforts of others.


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2021)

Another win for W.V.A


----------



## BrumJim (10 Sep 2021)

So two more flat finishes and 4 seconds for Ethan Hayter to defend.

W.V.A is very capable of a decent sprint finish, but on a pure flat finish there are other faster riders in the peleton. Nevertheless, neither of the two remaining stages are flat to any degree, so the pure sprinters will need to work hard to get there, particularly on the last day.

And no one is going to gift Hayter with a win over W.V.A, with no one else in the Ineos team that can prevent him from getting the first spot.

So who is going to win?


----------



## slow scot (11 Sep 2021)

The last day has a serious climb very early on (the Cairn ‘o Mount), but thereafter there’s not all that much in the way of climbing, the roads aren’t narrow or twisting, and I’ll bet @Drago’s new doggie that there’ll be a bunch sprint.
However, I’m not often right, and I could be wrong again!!
By the way, the “Cairn” is one of Scotland’s great climbs. Well worth a trip up here to do, but bring some low gears.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2021)

passing the bottle to that kid cycling along with them on the pavement ...BRILLIANT.....PRICELESS...best moment of the tour


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2021)

Brilliant effort by the nipper. I thought he was going to crash when he was passed the bottle.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2021)

something he will never forget


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Sep 2021)

Mat Gibson had a good day out and he's a local Warrington lad.


----------



## FishFright (11 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Going back to the discussions on historical presence/absence in various regions.
> 
> All the places that have hosted starts or finishes since 2004, not including 2020 which didn't happen.
> 
> ...




RE Stoke, There is a long time link between a few race teams, sponsors and shops in the area which the Labour led council was keen showcase for a few years. This has declined somewhat and the current council are decidedly less bike friendly.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> passing the bottle to that kid cycling along with them on the pavement ...BRILLIANT.....PRICELESS...best moment of the tour


 Eenkoorn, 500 CHF fine for disposing the bottle outside feed zone
Kid got his pocket money stopped for a illegal feed.....


----------



## cougie uk (11 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brilliant effort by the nipper. I thought he was going to crash when he was passed the bottle.


Nah the kid has skills.


----------



## semakof (11 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> passing the bottle to that kid cycling along with them on the pavement ...BRILLIANT.....PRICELESS...best moment of the tour


The image is trending already. its a beautiful one.


----------



## Venod (11 Sep 2021)

Copied from a tweet.

"I am going to watch the Tour of Britain on Friday in Cumbria, I am looking forward to it but I am concerned that as I am stood on the roadside something will be missing, so every 10 minutes can you send me a reminder to organise a funeral plan and some photos of abused donkeys"


----------



## Landsurfer (11 Sep 2021)

So pleased to see Philippa York taking part in the presentation ... She was an inspiration to me in my younger years when she was .....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2021)

The kid who attacked the break on the run in to Edinburgh is a gift to commentators, his name is Xander Graham, so at the start of each final lap he races he would get Alexander Graham’s Bell


----------



## Chislenko (12 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The kid who attacked the break on the run in to Edinburgh is a gift to commentators, his name is Xander Graham, so at the start of each final lap he races he would get Alexander Graham’s Bell



I wouldn't like to race against him!! Fair do's to him and presumably his parents that he is out getting fit and not sitting in front of a screen.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2021)

First day of 13 rider racing the pros . First segment Warm up to big dipper me 20.6 mph 4 Min 49 secs. Fastest pro I can find M Paluta 34.6 mph 2 mins 52 secs . I need to try harder


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2021)

Cavs lead out man gets a puncture with 7km to go


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2021)

W..A takes the final stage and the overall G.C win, Greipel and Cav second and third


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2021)

Van Aert ! Four stages aswell...chapeau Hayter in second place overall.Anyone other than Van Aert and he'd have been in with a shout But beating Cav and Greipal in a sprint ! Deserves the win.


----------



## flake99please (12 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> passing the bottle to that kid cycling along with them on the pavement ...BRILLIANT.....PRICELESS...best moment of the tour



A huge cheer went up when we saw that occur on the large screens beside the finish line.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Sep 2021)

Interview/feature on KOM /Points vicor Jacob Scott on tomorrows (Tue 14) Look North (Yorkshire) evening news - should be accessible at https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mj5m


----------

